# drywall repair around an outlet.



## Slatherd (Jan 2, 2006)

I wasnt sure where to put this, then I thought since it was a garage remodel, this would be a good home.

I've been walling out my garage and have found 2 times where I have cut the outlet holes a little too big. I was hoping to keep my stainless covers, but they are too small. I'm only taling 1/4 inch on each side. Thankfully I still got it pretty close.

If I cant find bigger covers, whats my option?


----------



## JMGP (Jan 19, 2006)

You could use those drywall repair patches...Dont know the name... I beleive they come in 4"x4", 6"x6", and so on... they are made of a thin tin (or something) and mesh tape... 

Try to fill in the oversize cut around the box with Durabond 20,45 or 90... place the patch over the outlet cover...one side is sticky... cut to fit around box... use the durabond to patch... sand smooth... should be all set....

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

How bad did you miss? Minor problems can just be filled with drywall mud.


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

I've used just paper and mud on some mistakes. I've covered up a 1/4 " on one screwup. Just fill the void with mud, fold a piece of tape (paper) 90 degrees and set in place. Mud over it and sand smooth.


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 23, 2005)

I agree with the folks above, if you are not TOO oversized you can simply fill it with glop.

Another idea to consider is that you might ALSO want to add oversized outlet coveres or cover extenders. similar to what you see around light switches in areas where there are kids

This will cover up the imperfections left from your patch and since it is a garage wont look too out of place.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

CG beat me to the oversized covers, good work.


----------



## DecksEtc (Feb 8, 2005)

As above, look for the larger covers or build up the area with mud. Depending on the amount you're covering, you'll probably have to build it up over a few coats. Make sure each layer has enough time to dry and then sand it down at the end. A 1/4" isn't that much to fill in.


----------



## Master Brian (Apr 24, 2009)

I have an old house with lathe and plaster walls. When I've gone in and replaced old boxes with new or just added in new boxes, I've actually used the spray foam in a can around loose boxes. You have to wait until the foam dries, about a day, then trim it away and back cut the foam just enough to mud over it. I tend to actually use some plaster of paris mixed with a small amount of drywall mud and it becomes hard as a rock, but smoothes out fairly easily.

I like this for several reasons....1) I've found when just using drywall mud, the patch is kind of weak and if someone pushes on the outlet very hard when plugging something in, it tends to crack out. 2) With my lathe and plaster walls, it also "glues" the lathe back to the plaster where I had to cut out the hole for the box. 3) It provides an air tight seal between the wall and the box, so no cold air seeps past!

This might be overkill for your fix, but it's an option...


----------

